# Keyboard is locked out - unlock the key



## origin^sad (5. Mai 2002)

Keyboard is locked out - unlock the key
genau diesen Befehl bekomme ich wenn ich booten will, woran liegt das ?


----------



## Virtual Freak (5. Mai 2002)

*ich würd mal checken*

ob das kexboard auch IO ist...die einstellungen im BIos überprüfen nacht das da evt irgedetwas mit keyboardless betrieb aktiviert ist...
an numm scrolllock wirds ja wohl kaum liegen...
falls du gar nich ins bios rein kommst schätze ich is das ding im *****, also das kayboard.

Greetz VF


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Mai 2002)

Also die Meldung kenne ich eigentlich nur von "alten" PCs, wo noch ein Schloss dran war und man damit den PC "locken" konnte:

Damit wurde die Tastatur abgeriegelt und somit war kein Zugang mehr möglich solange der PC nicht "aufgeschlossen" wurde!


----------



## origin^sad (5. Mai 2002)

aber wir ahben es mit 4 Keyboards ausprobiert .....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Mai 2002)

Ähm. das Schloss, der Fehler ist ja wenn auch am PC!

Guck mal ob da sowas in der Art wie ein Schlos ist !

Ist das ein alter PC?


----------



## origin^sad (5. Mai 2002)

eigtl ist es ein AthlonXP 1600+ )


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Mai 2002)

hmm *grübbelt*, kein alter PC, aber "Keyboard locked"...

Habt Ihr /Du den PC montiert?

Kann mir momentan nur ein Defekt vom Mainboard vorstellen oder das Board hat noch ein Keylock und dort wurde ein falscher Stecker aufgesetzt.


----------



## Eternal (8. Mai 2002)

Dein Motherboard iss nich zufällig nen A7M266-D oder?
Wenn ja zieh einfach ma das HDD-LED vom Board! wenn nich.. kannst ja dennoch mal austesten.


----------



## goela (8. Mai 2002)

Frage:
Hast Du das es neu und hast Du was an Deinem PC gebastelt?
Ältere PC's hatten ein Schloss zum sperren der Tastatur! Vielleicht hast Du einen der vielen Stecker (HDD, PowerLED, Turboschalter etc.) falsch eingesteckt. Versehentlich einen Jumper falsch gesteckt?
Prüfe doch mal in der Anleitung ob Dein Board überhaupt so eine Funktion unterstützt!


----------

